# Ramonadona's 2012 Yard Haunt



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

I don't think I posted pictures except for those in my album...mainly because I wasn't sure how to on this site. Another reason was because I really didn't take to many pictures (was waiting for my daughter 'the photographer' to do her magic which didn't work out for her). Anyway...here's a day time picture.


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)




----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

your yard looks great!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Nice yard haunt! Thanx for the pics.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I like those little decorated pumpkins! Very cute.

I'm not trusting that clown with the "Let's Party" sign, though. I'm sure he's up to no good:jol:


----------



## Bascombe (May 18, 2010)

Nice work Ramonadona


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for looking! I need to get better with lighting...so didn't have to many night time shots. Need to get pointers from all of you...but keep in mind my budget is not big...actually it isn't a budget...it's more like...change in a jar!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

RoxyBlue said:


> I like those little decorated pumpkins! Very cute.
> 
> I'm not trusting that clown with the "Let's Party" sign, though. I'm sure he's up to no good:jol:


RoxyBlue, the decorated pumpkins I made for my youngest daughter (Kalei) and her roommate Bekah for their dorm at college last year. (The spook in the middle I had gotten at Kreepfest last year which Kalei had attended with me and other members of our family- had to find a use for it) and the pumpkins were from my garden...so it was a real reminder of home.


----------



## Georgeb68 (Mar 26, 2013)

Looks great! , I love this site as you can get so many ideas!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Georgeb68 said:


> Looks great! , I love this site as you can get so many ideas!


I sooooooo agree with you Georgeb68!


----------



## Pa1nbringer (Apr 7, 2013)

Wish I had a yard . It looks awesome!


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks, Pa1nbringer!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

That's a great looking yard. And I love the pumpkin platter too. You are really talented at putting things together. I think I take an idea from every yard I see on here. That dead bush in the front, did it grow there, or did you cut one from another part of the yard? I think a few of those would look great in the cemetery, and I have some peonys in another part of the yard I could cut and move there. Did you also make the yard haunt sign? I like that idea too. Oh hell, why don't you just come over and design my yard? lol


----------



## Ramonadona (Nov 4, 2011)

scareme said:


> That's a great looking yard. And I love the pumpkin platter too. You are really talented at putting things together. I think I take an idea from every yard I see on here. That dead bush in the front, did it grow there, or did you cut one from another part of the yard? I think a few of those would look great in the cemetery, and I have some peonys in another part of the yard I could cut and move there. Did you also make the yard haunt sign? I like that idea too. Oh hell, why don't you just come over and design my yard? lol


lol, Scareme...the bush is an actual peony bush (I just let it go 'el naturel'! And yes I did make the sign (it's two sided), it was meant to put by the hwy but the city wouldn't let me put it up (DANG). Had to place it at the end of the road in a neighbor's yard who was nice enough to let me!

Thanks for the kind words. It's great to be somewhere where my strangeness is appreciated...(2 out of 3 of my kids don't share my visions!)


----------



## bransonhauntedhills (Aug 13, 2012)

Wow...I love your pictures of your haunt. I want some of those crows. You need to sell those to haunters for sure. That guy on the door looks like Godsflesh off or youtube. And those pumpkins are the cutest I have ever seen! Nice job. Can't wait to see what you come up with for this year!!!


----------

